# 357th FG P-51D ...



## chicoartist (Feb 12, 2008)

Hi guys,

These are a couple of quick grabs from one of our upcoming DVD releases. These two are from original film stock that likely has never seen the light of day. The can says the footage is dated "September 6th 1943", during a mission to Stuttgart, but that year obviously isn't correct for several reasons. 1944 for sure.

I still have to dig into my refs for additional details (maybe you guys can help me out in that regard), but for now, you guys are among the first to see this:














Wade


----------



## chicoartist (Feb 12, 2008)

Another image ....


----------



## wilbur1 (Feb 12, 2008)

Great pics cant wait to see more


----------



## seesul (Feb 12, 2008)

yes, go on please...


----------



## Erich (Feb 12, 2008)

that is ace Capt. John B. England's P-51D which was lost on November 2, 1944 in a huge battle with the LW Sturmgruppen with a different pilot at the helm.

England later flew # 44-14789 "Missouri Armada", coded G4*E in the 362nd f.s. for his final P-51

nice pics Wade


----------



## Wayne Little (Feb 13, 2008)

Yes, more please...!


----------



## A4K (Feb 13, 2008)

Thanks mate! Great pics!


----------



## drgondog (Feb 13, 2008)

chicoartist said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> These are a couple of quick grabs from one of our upcoming DVD releases. These two are from original film stock that likely has never seen the light of day. The can says the footage is dated "September 6th 1943", during a mission to Stuttgart, but that year obviously isn't correct for several reasons. 1944 for sure.
> 
> ...



Wade why are you certain that Sept 6 date is off?

I think I mentioned on one of the other forums that the un modified rudder (no strake) puts that -5 in the June through November, 1944 frame.. and that based on the serial number it 'probably' came into 357FG somewhere between mis July and Mid August.

What did you catch that I missed?

Regards,

Bill


----------



## Erich (Feb 13, 2008)

Bill look at the date again...........September 1943


----------



## drgondog (Feb 13, 2008)

Erich said:


> Bill look at the date again...........September 1943



It's called the dumbass factor - I never saw the 1943 (symptomatic of getting old)

The first D-5 came almost simultaneously to 15th and 8th in May, after rolling off production lines in mid march, 1944.


----------



## Erich (Feb 13, 2008)

no sweat Bill I am working so stinking hard in the trees right now with no time to think, making silly mistakes due to poor memory almost every other day


----------



## chicoartist (Feb 15, 2008)

I too have many irons in the fire, so don't quote me on these exact dates since I'm away from all my refs at the moment, but I believe that we determined that the film was shot on *5th* September '44 during a mission to Stuttgart. We will include this particular footage in our upcoming title focusing on the 100th Bomb Group, similar to our previous DVD on the 303rd - we have film from the 100th's trip to Stuttgart on the 5th, so they will mesh well together.

If you just can't get enough 8th AF fighters, our "Fight for the Sky" and "354th Fighter Group" titles are more than enough to keep you up late at night!

  8)  

Wade


----------

